# flathead caught already



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

my buddy was tellin me he talked to a buddy of his and they caught a 38 pound flathead and 5 channels last nite. He even saw the photos and couldnt believe it. I never would of thought someone would catch one this early actualy fishing for catfish. ive been on the water the past few days saugeye fishin and the warmest temp i found was 50 degrees so some are movin for sure. i think we will get a early bite this year the way the water is warmin up so fast. I HOPE..


----------



## Rick56 (Mar 10, 2010)

I've been a Deams lake twiced,I usally get good hits, but the waters been to cold,To early I guess,What a great fish that was,I'm going out tues if the weather breaks,But Id never hook in to somthing like that Monster,Thanks for the wish fish picture.WOW


----------



## tcba1987 (Jun 22, 2004)

Man i just wish i could catch a channel from the Tusc...........ive had NO luck at all yet...........but then again im fishing the New Phila section of the river and ALL of the fish ive heard of being caught have been south of Gnadenhutten so far !!!


----------



## catfish_hunter (May 31, 2005)

That is awesome! I caught my first cat last nite on the Tusc. channel cat about 3lbs...Came on cut sucker...Put up a great fight for its size I thought it was going to be much larger...


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

the same guys caught another flathead 21 pounder in the same lake. i just ordered my 40 pound big game line ill be out in a week or 2 huntin flatheads. It makes me giddy just thinkin about it....


----------



## Fisherman 3234 (Sep 8, 2008)

I think when we all hear of flattys being caught we all get giddy!!!!!


----------



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

I get excited thinking flathead will soon bite.

I can't find water temps much over 40 degrees


----------



## catfish_hunter (May 31, 2005)

Cant wait to tangle with some flatheads! Especially with my new Grandt Rods! They are awesome!


----------



## tcba1987 (Jun 22, 2004)

catfish_hunter said:


> That is awesome! I caught my first cat last nite on the Tusc. channel cat about 3lbs...Came on cut sucker...Put up a great fight for its size I thought it was going to be much larger...


Isnt it funny how that first cat of the year ALWAYS feels alot bigger then what it is !!!


----------



## got me hooked (Apr 10, 2010)

do you use any special type of rig, or the traditional slip sinker rig when catfishing, and I've read hooking live bait behind the dorsal fin is the way to go but some go through the head what's the best?


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

i just usea a caralina rig. hook your baits in the tail. if you hook your baits around the dorsal the hook could turn back in to the bait.


----------

